# للبيع شقة 96م بعمارات الظباط بزهراء مدينة نصر دور اول بحريه قريبه من الشارع سوبر لوك



## Waseetk_Estate (9 مارس 2013)

*للبيع شقة 96م بعمارات ضباط القوات المسلحة بزهراء مدينة نصر سوبر لوكس دوراول بحريه قربيه جدا من الشارع الرئيسى  بها غاز عقد نهائى
مميزة جدا فيو رائع جدا 
مكونة من 3 غرفة نوم + 2 ريسبشن + مطبخ + حمام 
المطلوب 315000جنيه ثلاث مائه وخمسه عشر الف جنيه مصرى فقط قابل للتفاوض

**شركة وسيطك انفراد بلا حــــــــــــدود" دائما فى خدمتكم "
**  للإستعلام والإستفسار والمعاينة نرجو التواصل معنا
**  كل ما تتمناه وأكثر مع وســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيطك

**  شركة وسيطك للتسويق العقارى وخدمة رجال الأعمال
**  كبرى شركات التسويق العقارى وخدمة رجال الأعمال بمصر والعالم العربى
**  Waseetk Company for real estate marketing and service business
**  Leading realestate marketing and service business co. in Egypt and the Arab world
بسام الهوارى/01010700204
خالد احمد /01019502420*​ *ت.مكتب 24715670-00202**  
[email protected]
العنوان : 20عبدالعزيزعيسى, المنطقه التاسعه,خلف بيتزاهت , مدينه  نصر, القاهرة
  المعاينة مجانية*​ ​


----------

